# make it tight



## chaotichealth (Jul 28, 2014)

What product would be the best on the market to make skin tighted.  Looking to tighten the midsection a little bit.  since my belly got a little smaller the skin is loose


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jul 28, 2014)

chaotichealth said:


> What product would be the best on the market to make skin tighted.  Looking to tighten the midsection a little bit.  since my belly got a little smaller the skin is loose


https://www.pureromance.com/shop/most-popular/Like-a-Virgin-24-Hour-Tightener


----------



## srd1 (Jul 28, 2014)

Lmao!!!!!!


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jul 29, 2014)

chaotichealth said:


> What product would be the best on the market to make skin tighted.  Looking to tighten the midsection a little bit.  since my belly got a little smaller the skin is loose




A tummy tuck, seriously though I do not think there is anything to tighten skin in the way you're looking for.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jul 29, 2014)

prolly just time...or surgery....maaaaybe hgh but I doubt it


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 29, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> prolly just time...or surgery....maaaaybe hgh but I doubt it



Yep, Time


----------

